# Superheroes party



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm organizing a superheroes theme party for this Halloween. I will be Batman and my wife the Batgirl, and I working on transforming my basement into a Batcave. I would like to have a Batsignal outside, how could this be done easily ? Any ideas, how-to or suggestions for the Batcave? Thanks all for your help!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well for the bat signal a flood light may work with a piece of plexiglass and the bat painted on it..
attach with wires so it is in front of the light 
shine onto your house area with some space for it.

bat cave -sheets on the wall painted grey stone colors maybe
blue lit for eerie look
a desk or something with computer on it maybe a map of gotham city on that
a red flashing light for when the mayor calls them for help
if you have a pole in basement a black hole type thing too look like a hole they slide down from.
cardborad boxes for other computer related things they had - use flashing lights just poke a hole in boxes and put string lights thru that one light each hole.
hope this helps ya some


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Be sure to label all of the machines with signs of descriptive names in big block letters... "BAT EVIDENCE ANALYZER"... "BAT ATOMIC RAY DETECTOR"... "BAT VILLAIN TRANSMISSION DECODER"... etc etc etc... one of my all time favorite shows lol


----------



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

Check this out what I did.

I transformed the bathroom into a Bat gadget stock room, the PC table into a Batcomputer (using a LiteBright) and other monitoring tools, etc. I bought on eBay a projector and I created a custom slide to shoot a Bat Signal on the house. I also reuse stuff outside from last year

(sorry the sending links, I can't post any pics on the forum)

http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/1.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/2.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/3.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/4.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/5.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/6.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/7.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/8.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/9.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/10.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/11.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/12.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/13.JPG
http://www.yanlevesque.com/halloween/14.JPG

I look forward for our party on Saturday!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Get somebody to dress up as Alfred!

Don't forget the pole!

What a fun party - I always wanted to dress up as Wonder Woman or Cat Woman, but that wouldn't be right, LOL.

You must post pictures when you're done!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

BATStacular!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice bat signal on the house!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, call me extreme, but I tend start with the hardest ides and work backewards. The first thought in my mind for a Batsignal was to do the spot with the pianted plexi, but rather than pointing it at the house......
(this probably only good if you have tall trees) buy a few yards of dark but shear fabric/netting and place it above the house in the air. It could be tied to surounding trees with fishing line or something.


----------



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

The party was awesome! We organized Halloween party for the last 5 years and this one was the best ever! The theme worked really well. I did jello-shot, orange jello shot and even sexy jello shot.

Pics on this site: http://picasaweb.google.com/yan.levesque/Halloween2007?authkey=oONCvdBV-GQ

I had to remove many pictures, rated 18+..


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa! What an awesome looking party! The decorations and the costumes were great - Congrats, bud!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Man! The further into the album you go, the more fun folks are having! Great theme!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like a great party. great theme.


----------

